# North/South Dakota



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

Man..i was just watching the Weather Channel and they said there are snowfall rates of 1-2 inches an hour and winds exceeding 65mph. One county reported 10" of snow already with 10ft drifts in areas. I can only imagine drifts that big..biggest ive seen are 4-5 feet.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Roger Rubber duckie,looks like we got a convoy headed to Dakota!


----------



## m2low (Sep 8, 2008)

there is some places in the hills that are over 3 feet so far... 3 feet of snow in one day! lets go, you can all stop by my house to start tehconvoy over there!


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

If someone is bringing an engine hoist to lift the plow out of the bed of my truck .... then let's get rolling:salute:


----------



## m2low (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a couple hoists, not a problem there,


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll go


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

They finally opened up I-90 last night.

Worst part was the ground was still warm and there was a fair amount of ice. Some drifts were 12 foot tall. 

I only had about 4 inches where I live.


----------

